# 24 Macgregor



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am about to purchase a 1972 24 Macgregor I would like to hear something from EXPERIENCED users on this boat . I dont want to hear what you have heard or someone told you . I want first hand advice . 
I plan on using this in a lake with an occasional trip to Chesapeake bay or sounds of NC .. Any advice would be greatly appreciated . Thank You , Bawgy


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

you should try macgregor-boats, or trailersailor forums. lots of mac guys there.

the 70''s are actully venture boats, later to become macgregor, 

the macgregor 25'' had inner liners. not sure which year that started.

the early non inner liner boats are ok, but should sell for less.

check the pivit bolt, and centerboard closely. this is a common problem. 

best of luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the heads up . I got the boat at a good price and it looks in good shape . There is a ding on the side that will take a little glass work . I sewed up all the tears in the sails to use for now . I will probably replace next spring . Thanks for the reply diver , Bawgy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I bought a 1974 Venture 224 last month and only have had it out once so far. I tought the weather would turn cold here in Colorado, so I put the boat away. Today it was 84! Anyway my 1 day experience was very positive, even my 7 year old took the helm for a few minutes and could keep the tell- tails flat. I have now gutted the interior and am working on replacing some of the cloth covered panels with plywood stained and coated with minwax helmsmen urethane. I also moved some of the foam and built a berth/storage area under the cockpit so that now the entire stren section is flat. I also rewired the entire boat.
Overall the boat seems easy to work on and very solid. I did get lucky as the previous owner replaced the keel boats and installed a blidge pump.
The rest of the boat is sound. Does your speed indicator work? Mine is done for and I can''t get parts for it, I think a fishfinder/temp/speed unit is in order. Any suggestions?
All in all considering I only paid 3,000 for the boat which included a 7.5 hp merc., and a small dingy, a bimini, 2 anchors, and lots of spare parts I feel real good about the buy.It will be a good boat for the western lakes


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Kevin,

I have one ding in the side I need to repair and I am gonna try to paint the whole thing . I too have gutted mine and will try to redo the interior to suit me . I do not like the way the keel is winched up and down . Mine has a 2x6 across the cockpit just aft of the cabin door with a winch on it. I want to build something between the seats to enclose the winch mostly . I paid 1400 for boat , 3 sails (which I have sewed up and repaired for $45)7 hp engine and trailer. Got 3 gas tanks and a small portable sump. I need to rewire as well. I hope to get a site up and show pics as I restore . Kenny


----------

